# RakAttach- move your rack out of the way!



## rakattach (Nov 4, 2015)

Grettings!
I have started a small company in Park City, UT called RakAttach.
We build swing arm adapters for bike racks, cargo trays and moto-trays. The adapter fits in a standard 2" receiver.
Three sizes (S/M/L) depending on width of vehicle. I have posted some pics and link to our webpage. 
I hope this makes your life easier!
http://www.rakattach.com 
[email protected]
Thanks!


----------



## the-one1 (Aug 2, 2008)

I don't recall who, but someone else already makes something like that.


----------



## -Todd- (Jun 13, 2011)

Thule and Yakima make a similar fold out arm, but this looks like you can use it with any rack on the market...


----------



## J_Westy (Jan 7, 2009)

rakattach said:


> I have started a small company in Park City, UT called RakAttach.


Cool. Always great to see entrepreneurship!

I have a Stowaway2 cargo box with a similar mechanism, and have often thought about mounting 1up trays to one of their frames, but this solves it. Well done.

I like you you have the pad under the receiver tube... I assume that keeps it pretty quite?


----------



## Arebee (Sep 13, 2012)

Great idea! 

When I bought my rack a few years back for my 2010 Jeep Wrangler, I need a mechanism like this and was extremely limited in my rack options. I ended up with a Thule Vertex Swing. Yakima has a similar rack too. The RakAttach would have opened up several other options at a much lower pricepoint than the Thule. 

Good luck!


----------



## Mr Pink57 (Jul 30, 2009)

This would be great on my Honda Element with the clam shell rear end.


----------



## rakattach (Nov 4, 2015)

-Todd- said:


> Thule and Yakima make a similar fold out arm, but this looks like you can use it with any rack on the market...


 Yes, most racks fit well- we have had some issues with the NorthShore-6. A cargo tray or single moto tray fits well too!


----------



## rakattach (Nov 4, 2015)

A medium size works well on the Element- what rack do you use?


----------



## digifun (Jul 17, 2006)

great product. wish they were a little lighter


----------



## rakattach (Nov 4, 2015)

digifun said:


> great product. wish they were a little lighter


I understand the weight issue, we tried very hard to meet the elusive balance of burly strength and light(er) weight! Thanks for the comments!


----------



## rakattach (Nov 4, 2015)

J_Westy said:


> Cool. Always great to see entrepreneurship!
> 
> I have a Stowaway2 cargo box with a similar mechanism, and have often thought about mounting 1up trays to one of their frames, but this solves it. Well done.
> 
> I like you you have the pad under the receiver tube... I assume that keeps it pretty quite?


Yes, you are correct the wear pad allows the weight to be transferred on/off the bushings more gently and it also keeps the arms snug when clamped closed.


----------



## 06HokieMTB (Apr 25, 2011)

Would you recommend a small or medium on the back of a '98 Jeep TJ Wrangler?

Pricing?


----------



## rakattach (Nov 4, 2015)

06HokieMTB said:


> Would you recommend a small or medium on the back of a '98 Jeep TJ Wrangler?
> 
> Pricing?


Thanks for your interest in the RakAttach. We currently have all sizes in stock (S/M/L) and the medium is probably best for the Jeep. Price is $375 and includes a locking hitch pin and anti-rattle clamp. Shipping via FedEx ground varies depending on location. I have a question about the rear tire mount on your Wrangler's door. What is the distance from the top of the receiver to the bottom of the tire. And... how far does the tire stick out from the bumper. I ask because the RakAttach swing arm sits about 4" above the receiver and the red clamp handle adds a bit more height. The total height from the stinger is 7" I want to make sure there isn't interference with the spare. If so, I may be able to alter the clamp placement for you. Also, what rack are you using? We have tried very hard to make the RakAttach fit most vehicles but the Jeep has proved tricky because of the rear tire mount. Thanks!


----------



## Evil Patrick (Sep 13, 2004)

I *just* installed one of the large Rakattach adapters to my Sprinter. I have my Thule T2 now plugged into it.

This will eliminate years of frustration when trying to get in and out of the back for things like firewood (I keep a large tub in the back) when at the boon docking sites.

This thing is *solid*! And Walter is a very customer-friendly business owner.


----------



## rodel (Aug 25, 2004)

I don't know how i missed this thread!



rakattach said:


> Yes, most racks fit well- we have had some issues with the NorthShore-6. A cargo tray or single moto tray fits well too!


Walter -

What issues do you have with the NorthShore-6? I was ready to dump my NSR6 in favor for a ReconRack 5 with their soon to be released swing out system but if this works with the NRS-6, I'm ready to buy!

needs to go on this beast
Aluminess tire carrier with a 35" full size spare on the back.
clearance shouldn't be an issue but let me know your thoughts.


----------



## rodel (Aug 25, 2004)

the-one1 said:


> I don't recall who, but someone else already makes something like that.


It was MWE Racks. They used to advertise in the mags... tried numerous times to contact them with no response.
Site is still up but I dont think they are in business anymore.


----------



## montananate (Jan 21, 2009)

rodel said:


> It was MWE Racks. They used to advertise in the mags... tried numerous times to contact them with no response.
> Site is still up but I dont think they are in business anymore.


I've tried on and off over the last 3-years to reach MWE Racks to no success. I have seen a few of their racks pop-up for sale used .... in the end, it was easier to develop my own.


----------



## Gritter (Dec 21, 2010)

rakattach said:


> Price is $375 + Shipping via FedEx ground!


Whoa. Is it made in China? Should have tail-lights, brake-lights, and license plate holder with light (all LED) for a quarter of that price. Offer free shipping and I'd buy one for $89.00 delivered.


----------



## Evil Patrick (Sep 13, 2004)

If you can't say something good, why say anything at all?


----------



## nativeson (Apr 4, 2005)

pretty sick...just picked up a new full size truck and this is exactly what i need to access cargo. have a 1up rack that i haven't even used yet, bikes just getting thrown in the truck bed, just waiting to go on a longer road trip! oh yeh, we finally had a decent ski season in norcal (another excuse not to ride)! 

@rakattach, is size large the best for full size pickups? thx.


----------



## rakattach (Nov 4, 2015)

Hi Nativeson!

Thanks for checking out the RakAttach!
A large it the best size for your full size truck. 
The 1-UP works well on the RakAttach.
Do you have a canopy or slide in camper?
Let me know either way.
Send me an email: [email protected]
Thx!


----------



## rakattach (Nov 4, 2015)

Hi 06! 
Hey wanted to let you know we have solved the Jeep spare issue by flipping the clamp handle! We have them in stock. Sorry for the slow response we just finished messing with the design and doing the fab work!
Send me an email: [email protected]
Thx!
Walter


----------



## saltz (Sep 4, 2010)

What size would you recommend for a 96 Discovery 1? (yes, mine has a five speed)


----------



## Domester101 (Mar 21, 2015)

Looks like s great product. I'm quite interested. 

What method does it use to keep the swingarm from moving/swaying in the hitch receiver? Does it have a clamp or some sort of tensioning wedge?

If anyone could take a picture of the part that goes in the hitch that would be super helpful.


----------



## Bob W (Jul 6, 2004)

I dont have a pic handy but it is a ubolt type clamp that is used. Once you have it in place its very sturdy no wiggle!

Have had ours for over a year and no issues, well made!


----------

